# November Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

User name Mist
Goldens name Gabby


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack playing with my pumpkins!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*November Photo Contest-Official 2009 Calendar Photos-Submit Here!!!*

Dog is Finn - submitter is Finn's Fan


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson ready for Easter*

User name Hudson
Golden - Hudson

Love his expression on his face!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Can Ch. Ambertru's Nygel Ise the Bye

November: November in Eastern Ontario is a month when the leaves are down, the flower gardens are gone, many of our bird species have headed south and the outdoors is generally very dull and dreary. The temperatures are getting very cool and heavy frost is evident most mornings. The rains are cold and mixed with ice pellets and snow - the cold goes right through you. We patiently wait for the whiteness of snow to brighten things up and even provide some "warmth". One of my November "Brights" is my golden kids enjoying the cooler weather as we walk through the forest with the leaves crunching under our feet!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ljilly28
Tango









First day back to swimming after elbow surgery and recovery, 9 month old Tango gloried in the fall day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah (mylissyk)


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

User name: goldengirls550
Goldens' Names: Aubrie and Layla


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

^^^ Sorry about above post.

User Name: goldengirls550
Goldens' Names: Aubrie and Layla

The election only comes every four years!!!! My Yankee Doodle Dogs are enjoying the experience!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe in West Virginia-
rradovitch


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OK Here we go again:Selka and Gunner


----------



## themackclan (Nov 3, 2008)

*Deleted*

Here is Denny the Latest addition to our Family!


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Username: Goldenz2
Dogs Name: Angelo

13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Goldenz2 said:


> Username: Goldenz2
> Dogs Name: Angelo
> 
> 13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


What a beautiful white face - Angelo is special!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

*Dancer*

Headshot of Dancer in BC on our way home from a dog show.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

User Name Cham
Dogs Names Hailey & Mitchell


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Username: Goldenz2
> Dogs Name: Angelo
> 
> 13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


Love the picture, it's so special!


----------



## *~*2Blondes*~* (Nov 29, 2007)

Username: *~*2Blondes*~*
Golden: Molly 



This is Molly enjoying her last run on the sandbar for the season while boating on the Colorado River in Arizona.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Username: Goldenz2
> Dogs Name: Angelo
> 
> 13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


Bless his dear old senior heart....... He's just beautiful. Give him a big hug for me, please.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's my crappy picture... lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Username: Goldenz2
> Dogs Name: Angelo
> 
> 13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


Awww! I LOVE him! He's wonderful!

Here's Griff


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

User: KRayl 

...and this is Avery!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

*Sunny*

Here's Sunny's submission for November.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Goldenz2 said:


> Username: Goldenz2
> Dogs Name: Angelo
> 
> 13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


 
Great photo of Angelo, a very precious one, it's a keeper!:agree:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

User name: Riley's Mom
Dog: Riley


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So many gorgeous goldens!!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*Autumn Gold*

Well here goes.....for November...

Piper's full name is "Gold Rush Piper 3 Echo 4 1" .


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

User: For the Love of Goldens

Here is Simon!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Username: Goldenz2
> Dogs Name: Angelo
> 
> 13 1/2 year old Angelo enjoying a beautiful fall day


Angelo already has my vote  but here's mine of Jester just for fun....


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - now you're making it hard! I love that pic but Angelo... argh! Can I vote for 2?


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Aww - now you're making it hard! I love that pic but Angelo... argh! Can I vote for 2?


 
You can vote for as many as you like, just remeber to check all the ones you want before you summit, you can't come back and vote for more.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone for their kinds words about my Angelo. They mean more to me than you know. He has many difficulties in his life due to his age but he continues to smile every day. There are so many beautiful Goldens entered in this Contest. We are looking forward to seeing more!

Jeanne


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

*Daisy emerging from a lake*

This is Daisy and my username is Welshgold


----------

